# Throwing myself to the wolves - contest shots!



## BUSTER D (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi, I am new here, but must say that it is an awesome site! Have done a couple of shows-NABBA Belfast, Mr Dublin, IFBB and NABBA South Africa! Always learning and really rate all the various inputs. Am bulking now(107kg) and eating like a machine.... plan on competing in July(wish me luck!) - long way to go in dieting, cardio etc. here are some shots from SA....let me know what you think?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Looking good mate well done. I have deleted you other post as it was posted twice mate.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

sre you originally from Ireland mate? Looking solid BTW


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

you look very good.


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Good shape mate...very impressed...you from Ireland?? You know Irisheyes then?? Think she is from Galway....


----------



## BUSTER D (Mar 23, 2005)

lived in Dublin for a while...that where i got hooked. loved those irish eyes...Galway,Dublin...oh for Molly Malone!

thanks guys - could always be better!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

great shape there, what weight were you on stage?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lookin fukin good mate....


----------



## BUSTER D (Mar 23, 2005)

was 86kgs- but those pics were from the prejudging. my condition was 100% better in the evening show after having a pizza. i want to be in better condition for this show - i am the heaviest i have ever been which means that i can diet without being too afraid of losing too much muscle. last show i dieted down from 100kgs...

please check my question and the steroid site regarding gyno and give me your expert and repected feedback...!?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Good build man how long you been lifting for?


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Excellent, great build, love the tris, massive. Although that guy behind you in the first pic strikes a funny look, I would be worried about him


----------



## BUSTER D (Mar 23, 2005)

thanks cap - been training hard for about 7 years...obsessive compulsive !! have just got back from a session-managed to sneak it in during work hours - gotta love to be paid while ur training....

my routine is methodical-too scared to break for long for fear of losing all my hard earned gains...

monkeyboy-tris one of my favourite bodyparts. the guy next to me could hardly speak english-eastern european, odd lad, but you should have seen his lat spread....wings of note!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Im impressed, nice symmetry.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

good genetics and structure!!!!


----------



## BUSTER D (Mar 23, 2005)

thanks chris - ja, i train towards symmetry...would hate to be a tank top bodybuilder! my genes are good(thanks DAD!)but also had a helluva sporty background in my youth, just wish i could make my waist more narrow and lats wider(dont we all...?LOL)-i tend toward being square! any magic solutions?


----------



## BUSTER D (Mar 23, 2005)

jeez, i am loving this site-am getting a big head!if only i had one or two of you in the judging panel....


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Nice one Buster, looking solid mate.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Superb physique, nice goin bro...

Where is S.A are you from?


----------



## BUSTER D (Mar 23, 2005)

sunny Durban by the sea....east coast of SA!


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

mate you look superb, one day i hope to be in similar shape.


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

You can get a big head looking like that- fantastic, says alot if you manage to get on stage, that's a real achievement - I aim to get in your sort of shape..... if it took you 7 years, then I have 3 years left to sort myself out...... don't fancy my chances - I'll just blame bad genetics - if only my dad was Jay Cutler!


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

I take my hat off too you IF that is a drug free phisique, i only say that as i find it hard to beleive you can look like that without the aid of drugs but that doesnt mean to say it cant be done or that you have done it.......

Very impressive m8, maybe give me some tips on shredding like that...


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Loved Durban, bro!! tropical climate, sandy beaches, beautiful women, couldn't get enough of the place!!


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

This is drug free? well fcuk me, thats even better than I thought


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

BUSTER D said:


> please check my question and the steroid site regarding gyno and give me your expert and repected feedback...!?


hmmmm


----------



## BUSTER D (Mar 23, 2005)

Well spotted Carlos - drug free - not quite,see my full expose in my "'help - problem with gyno'' thread in the steroid site!

thanks for the feedback lads-plan on in better shape for July show.

As for cutting Tyson, i dont actually measure my meals, so a bit of guesswork is involved, but i maintain an clean eating plan every 2 hours, reduce carbs gradually, nothing from mid afternoon as well as an hour a day cardio building up to show. Eating is merely a means to an end and i have conditioned myself to accept my plain, high protein, low fat diet. try this for a kick start to your day - i bowl of oats, mixed with 8 egg whites, 2 yolks and a can of tuna in brine!!!! welcome to my world...my missus loves my early morning breath...

jock-SA is the place to be...bet you educated a couple of our lasses in the art of seduction????


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

"bowl of oats, mixed with 8 egg whites, 2 yolks and a can of tuna in brine!!!! welcome to my world...my missus loves my early morning breath..."

lovely lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Killer Abs and thin waist.

You look really good....


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

This is drug free? well fcuk me, thats even better than I thought 

no its not, if you check his other thread , hes,s used gear in the past.

however, if the truth be told, perhaps the correct wording should have been to re-enter the dark side " quoted by Buster ", still very impressive though.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Look here Buster, he he, I just had to say that. Buster D, looking very good. I look just like that, except I dont have that much muscle and I have way more fat......lol. Good job mate.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

winger said:


> . I look just like that, except I dont have that much muscle and I have way more fat......lol. .


LOL


----------



## BUSTER D (Mar 23, 2005)

thanks gents, already 2 weeks into my diet and cardio for my next show...feeling grumpy already!


----------

